# SENTINEL MAGAZINE - MARCH 1967 EDITION



## DAIRYJO (26 Apr 2009)

I AM LOOKING FOR THE MARCH 1967 EDITION OF THE SENTINEL MAGAZINE AS THERE IS AN ARTICLE IN THERE OF MY FATHER. I ONLY HAVE PART OF THE ARTICLE. THANKS. EMAIL rugby1@telus.net.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Apr 2009)

I'm sure if anyone has it they'll be more than happy to help you out.

WITHOUT YOU YELLING AT THEM!!! 

Watch the use of all caps please. 8)


----------



## exspy (27 Apr 2009)

Dairyjo,

I knew my collection of early Sentinel magazines would come in handy some day.  Here is the one you are looking for.







Which article would you like to have?

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## M. Couture (17 Jun 2009)

Gentlemen,

I too had a few copies of Sentinel, but I lost them in a divorce.  Who would know???

Anyway, I'm interested in geting copies of some pictures I took and were published in a couple of issues.

The first one appeared in a Sentinel between 1983 and 1986 and the article relate to exercise Snakebite XI with 444 Tac Hel Sqn. in Lahr, Germany.

The second is around the same period and is of a Sea King helicopter flying around Neuwanstein Castle in Germany.

If someone would be kind enought to email me digital copies of these pictures it would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Michel :yellow:


----------



## exspy (18 Jun 2009)

Michel,

I have the issue with the article on Ex Snakebite IX (not XI) which took place during June, 1985.  It is on page 22 of the 1985/4 edition of SENTINEL.  It was the lead story and was featured on the cover.

                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cover photo is not yours but John Rodger's.  There is one photo in the article with your byline.

                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately I don't have the issue with the photo of a Sea King flying around Neuwanstein Castle.

I will send you a copy of your photo at 800x560 which is probably as high as you can copy an item in print.  There is no catalogue number in the caption which would have allowed you to order a copy from DND.  If you should require anything else please let me know.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------

